# Most effed up situations you have direct knowledge of?



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

You must be the person involved or the friend of a friend. No further degrees of separation. You must know that person enough they would likely know your name at the time of the incident.

1. Common here. My parents were friends with another couple who had a son my age. His 7 year go then fiancé cheated on him in his bed with his best friend. Physically beautiful woman. Morally. Not so much
2. Here's a weird one. My friend in HS/ college had a bro a year younger. On the brothers senior in HS he and his buddy who both have girlfriends... He scores four front row seats at a concert for some second or third tier rock band whose name I forget. Household name but not the Rolling Stones. One of those bands in the 80s males hated and girls loved.
The band sees the girlfriends and invites all four back stage after the concert. The security stops the males but not the girlfriends... A half hour later the two males are still at security... Security gets called out to stop some fight or something. They can hear a party going on. Nearby... Once security dude leaves they followed the noise... To find their girlfriends naked with the band. Tho they didn't see actual sex the intent was there.

I'll get back with my third later.


----------



## Yessongs72 (Dec 6, 2012)

1. Not weird, just sad - my cousin (who about 3 weeks younger than me, so early 50's) arrived home from work slightly earlier than usual (less than 1 hr) to find his wife of 25+ years (both their kids are at uni) loading her stuff in to her car. "I'm leaving you, I'm in love with 'sh1tface' (who was a respected deacon and youth leader at their church) and we are moving in together today (he was also married with kids)" then came the classic parting shot, calm as you like "oh, and your dinner is ready in the kitchen", classic b1tch. 

2. and this is really for the karma bus followers - a girl i worked with about 25 years ago was in bed with her AP when her car (parked at the front of his house) was hit and destroyed by another. She had to call her partner to come and get her - hell of a way for him to find out. It ended both relationships pretty much on the spot.


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

My ex-friend "Sue" was married to "Dan." Sue went to work at a doctor's office and she and the doctor "Bob" began having an affair after several years working together. Bob was married to Kay. Each couple had two daughters. Bob and Kay were having a huge house built when the affair came to light, each couple proceeds to divorce. Not too long after dDay, Dr Bob moves Sue and her two daughters into the house Kay had designed, etc; while his wife and his own two kids are moving out.

Dr Bob and Sue eventually married and had a daughter of their own, they've been married about 17-18 years. Dr Bob has never stopped cheating (no surprise). Sue is in it for the money and does her best to ignore his ongoing adultery. She's also had a lot of plastic surgery over the years and looks like a big phony (exactly what she is).

Their BS's commiserated with one another and eventually found they were attracted to one another.....they've now been married for 12-13 years and seem really happy together.

These people all still live in the same small town.....the affair and remarriages were pretty big news/gossip there at the time. The most effed up part was Dr Bob pretty much ignored his two older kids after his mistress Sue and their younger kid came along.


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

Another one relayed to me by an ex in-law of mine about my first husband. 

A few years after our divorce Dave, my ex, went camping with a bunch of friends and his then girlfriend Kathy. Dave and Kathy had been living together for about a year at this time and were talking marriage. 

During the camping trip there was a lot of drinking going on and Kathy stated flirting with some other guy on the trip. Dave and Kathy eventually made their way to their tent, presumably to crash. Apparently Kathy wasn't done partying and left the tent after Dave fell asleep. 

Dave found Kathy the next morning in the tent of the guy she was flirting with the day before.....Dave and Kathy broke up shortly thereafter.


----------



## Farmer_J (Jan 15, 2013)

A guy had a baby boy out of wedlock when he was 20 or so. A few years later he gets married to a girl he met who was a stripper at the time.
To say the least, his life style was rough...

A few years later he & his wife welcome a baby into their lives. But come to find out, the baby is not his......she got pregnant from a guy friend that they let live with them for a few weeks. He pushes on though & takes on the responsibility of being a dad to this child.

Skip ahead to a few years later. Their child is now about 7 or 8. 
The child he had out of wedlock 20 years ago comes back into his life. This child is now a 20 year old man.

He opens his home to his adult 'son' & lets him live with his wife & their son.

Skip ahead about 4 years or so......
He comes home from work one day early & notices his wife's car in the drive way.
He thinks thats odd, he wonders why she is home so early.
He goes up to the car & sees that his wife is having sex with his adult son.

That was 2 years ago.....his divorce is still being worked out.
She has since been addicted to meth, cocaine, etc. She has resorted to being an escort & 'massage' service in order to get money.

The guy is trying to get custody of his young son which isnt his biological child...while his biological adult son still lives with his stbx wife.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

SIL was married to a guy that was in the Airforce. They were moving from Dyess to another base on the east coast. They were driving the distance and were staying overnight at a hotel en route. SIL has been stepping out on this poor guy via some hook up sites, so she's been cheating on him with multiple guys just for sex. She arranged to meet up with a guy at the same hotel. That night, she excused herself from their room with some BS excuse (going to get ice, soda - whatever it was). She goes to this guy's room to have sex and then goes back to her room to where her husband and daughter are and spend the evening together as if nothing happened. The guy figures it all out eventually and divorces her. He's remarried and is doing well for himself while she's barely able to pay her way.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Number 3. Sad tho technically NOT infidelity.

Work friend of mine.

His first true love. About age 25. Early 1990s. They were engaged to be engaged. No ring quite yet but she showed him exactly what ring she wanted, where she wanted the reception etc...

He comes home one day and she is crying... Hard. She says "I have to break up with you because I can not cheat on you... The conference in Cancun I am going to for the company I work for. If I share the room with the director of sales (or some other high-ish ranking male) I will get a sales manager position and yes I am going to do it" 

She is then earning like 30K (1990ish dollars remember) Sales Manager pays like 50K. Its the first step up the corporate ladder. She went to get the sales manager position. He asked off for that week. Stayed drunk the entire time he knew the woman he still loved was fvcking another man. No Karma bus. She got the position and did well at least initially as he didnt really stay in touch. He married like 4 years later. That one didn't work out from the get go. No other loves in his life. He was very very bitter as she was his only true love. Story circa 2004 when I lost track of him.

The super kicker was he found her the original sales job ad she eventually applied to and got and ended up in Cancun on.

We often wonder what lay down that road untravelled. If only he had not found that ad... Methinks she was a bit mercenary and it may have ended up bad in the end but you never know.

addendum to the story about the rock band. typing on an ipad is so slow compared to a comp. It was his GF 18th birthday. Those tickets were HIS gift to her. GF and friend did not see the brother or his buddy. Their backs were turned. "All I saw was her bare ass" while some band guy was groping her boob.

addendum 2. There WAS a karma bus of sorts for the GF that did the rock band. Brother came home around midnight or a bit after. Tells his parents what happened and went to bed. The phone rings at like 3AM. Parents of brother answer. parents of girlfriend want to know where their daughter is... Parents don't want to get involved so go to his room, wake him, and give him the phone... Angry voice, "Where is our daughter????!!!!" Smiling revenge voice "my guess is still fvcking the drummer of band xyz123. YOU will have to find out what hotel they are at. Oh and tell her I want my class ring and varsity jacket back." 

That is as far as I know. Not sure how badly the Karma bus actually hit her since she was legally and adult.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

weightlifter said:


> Number 3. Sad tho technically NOT infidelity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first guy should have called the wife if the guy she slept with and HR.

As for the high school skank, hopefully she got a nice hit of an STD.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> The first guy should have called the wife if the guy she slept with and HR.
> 
> As for the high school skank, hopefully she got a nice hit of an STD.


Got a time machine? I knew him way after it happened to him.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Farmer_J said:


> A guy had a baby boy out of wedlock when he was 20 or so. A few years later he gets married to a girl he met who was a stripper at the time.
> To say the least, his life style was rough...
> 
> A few years later he & his wife welcome a baby into their lives. But come to find out, the baby is not his......she got pregnant from a guy friend that they let live with them for a few weeks. He pushes on though & takes on the responsibility of being a dad to this child.
> ...


If we're voting on the most f*cked up situation, this one's the "winner" so far.


----------



## SofaKingWeToddId (Feb 7, 2013)

TryingToRecover said:


> My ex-friend "Sue" was married to "Dan." Sue went to work at a doctor's office and she and the doctor "Bob" began having an affair after several years working together. Bob was married to Kay. Each couple had two daughters. Bob and Kay were having a huge house built when the affair came to light, each couple proceeds to divorce. Not too long after dDay, Dr Bob moves Sue and her two daughters into the house Kay had designed, etc; while his wife and his own two kids are moving out.
> 
> Dr Bob and Sue eventually married and had a daughter of their own, they've been married about 17-18 years. Dr Bob has never stopped cheating (no surprise). Sue is in it for the money and does her best to ignore his ongoing adultery. She's also had a lot of plastic surgery over the years and looks like a big phony (exactly what she is).
> 
> ...


Similar to this one. One of my best friends growing up had this happen to his parents. His dad had an affair with a neighbor. His mom then had an affair with the neighbors husband. They both ended up getting married. Not surprisingly they quickly divorced.


----------



## TryingToRecover (Dec 19, 2012)

SofaKingWeToddId; said:


> Similar to this one. One of my best friends growing up had this happen to his parents. His dad had an affair with a neighbor. His mom then had an affair with the neighbors husband. They both ended up getting married. Not surprisingly they quickly divorced.


Interesting. In the mid 70's my mom (single parent by this time) moved to a new house and eventually had an affair with the married guy right next door. He was married with two teenaged daughters. One of their daughters used to babysit me; I was about 8 years old at the time. Neighbor guy and my mom moved in together on the other side of town, eventually we moved to the other side of the state. His younger daughter would visit here and there and bully/abuse me when she had the chance. I figure she was angry and felt she could take it out on me easier than her dad. Mr Neighbor also bullied me some. My mom was very aware but never did anything about it. That is, not until he abused her. 

My mom has never been dx'd but if I had to guess, she has a 
personality disorder, at a minimum. She's a senior citizen now and no longer has the opportunities to cheat that she once did. However, she has cheated on every man she's ever been with 
(including my dad and all of her subsequent husbands, boyfriends, usually had multiple AP's). She lives across the country from me and we have an occasional email relationship, nothing more. My parents divorced in the 70's and I believe my father was never, ever the same after being with her. He died 
about 1.5 years ago and I still mourn the great loss of my only sane parent.

I care about my mom but it's for the utmost best she and I have 3000 miles separating us. She's toxic and still causes problems wherever she goes. She still needs help but not likely to ever get any. In her world everything she's done is to be blamed on someone else. Typical cheater mentality, the fog has never lifted her entire life.

^Sorry for the rant and any T\J


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, after reading those stories I do not want to live on this earth anymore.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

So weightlifter, about the one with the HS groupies. Did the girls try to get back together with them? I mean, we all know WS's are known to spout of all sorts of bullsh!t to cake eat. I wonder if WGF's do too


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

The most effed up sitch I am direct knowledge of is being married to Mrs. the_guy. LOL

I was shot once, in a fight, that was effed up!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Shadow_Nirvana said:


> So weightlifter, about the one with the HS groupies. Did the girls try to get back together with them? I mean, we all know WS's are known to spout of all sorts of bullsh!t to cake eat. I wonder if WGF's do too


my knowlege really ends there. Being senior year in HS I would rather imagine it was going to end anyway. It isnt a marriage anyway.

He said it happened right BEFORE prom. Since he was a football player I would rather imagine he had her replaced rather quickly.

BTW anyone seen that Audi commercial at the prom? 

Anyway got tons about my player room mate. Might have brought up one before but for those who did not see it. Ill call him N. 

N was amazing. He once did 8 different women on a weekend week weekend tear. He was that good. Well one day N goes to town and brings back a blonde rather early. Odd I thought but I know what comes next. Im walking to get a drink and say Hi to her. She jumped out of her skin... then "oh hi" He takes her to his room does his business and they leave shortly thereafter. Whatever same old same old...

N is DARK italian. He comes back whiter than my white ass and says with no pauses between the words" Her husband knows, and he has a gun. I hid my bike (motorcycle). You know nothing. He runs into his room and locks it. Mr Gun never showed but understand one thing. 

If Mr gun shows up this is MY speech. "Hi Mr Gun. Hes in the first room on the left. MY room is first door on the right. Please dont kill him in my room. Blood is hard to get out of clothes. I need 2 minutes to not be here."

N and I got along until Aprilish. This one is effed up. N would screw anything from a 4 on up tho the prettiest I saw him bring home was about an 8. (Note I use a 5 is average center not a 7 like a school grade C) The girls coming back know what is in store and have agreed to sex. Whatever. Well in April he brings back a FRESHMAN. He tells me she is a freshman and he did not get laid. odd for him but whatever. They go out a second time (That in itself is odd) and he tells me again he did not get laid. This happened about 4 times... On the fifth one he fvcked her. He was all happy. 

It turns out she told him she was a virgin and it was simply his goal to deflower her. (he has the balls to tell me and one of my other room mates of this!) This POS then dumped her. So for the next 3 weeks I am getting calls from this poor girl CRYING begging me to give him messages. He has of course moved on to another 6 or so women. At this point me and room mate pretty much can't stand him any more. Glad it was near the end of the year.

After the fact he also tried to pawn her off on me. Nice girl. Decent looking, smart bookwise but naive. But any girl that was ever with N is permanently polluted.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

What in peoples experience happens to these players?

Do they just go through life fvcking up peoples lives, do they get beaten up by angry husbands/boyfriends.

Do they settle down and get married? Rather ironic if the players wife cheats on him!

Can they settle down? 

Do they just spend their life chasing women?

Do they ever regret thier life choices?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My h's ex started gling to GNO and not telling him
where she was. Then he found her one night and she was sitting talking to a strange man and started screaming that he was stalking her. One might she disappeared from
a bar leaving a mutual friend stranded and came back with a guy saying they just talked in his truck. She says she wants to swing or have an open marriage and he says no way. 

My h's ex told him she wanted a D. They moved into separate rooms. Three days later he picks up the kids sndvshebdoesnt come home until midnight saying she had sex with a guy she wanted to be her bf. A week later she runs into guy at barband he acts like he doesn't know her. 
In the interim one night she is out with her other cousin who is ten years younger and was an altar boy at their wedding. She tells him if they weren't related she would f him. Then makes out with the estranged husband of her cousin's neighbor. 

Eventually she hooks up with her cousin's friend who had met my h already. 
She asked if her bf could spend the night in her room with h and the kids there. Asked if he could be added to their phone plan. 
She finally moved in with him and his roommate, talking a bag of their used sex toys with her. H tells her how gross that is and she doesn't get it. 
She then insists that the house is still hers and comes over every morning to get kids ready for school. When h puts a lock on his door she is enraged. 

She tells everyone they got a divorce because he was too controlling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> My h's ex started gling to GNO and not telling him
> where she was. Then he found her one night and she was sitting talking to a strange man and started screaming that he was stalking her. One might she disappeared from
> a bar leaving a mutual friend stranded and came back with a guy saying they just talked in his truck. She says she wants to swing or have an open marriage and he says no way.
> 
> ...


Woah, man, I commend your husband for being able to stay sane...


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He got really depressed and went to IC and realized he hadn't been happy in the marriage and that she was controlling. He still wanted to try to work it out and they went to MC but she just kept saying he needed to change, not her. 
He's a very strong man. He had to keep it together for his sons. I think he lost love and attraction for her but didn't want to just give up like she did. 
We met right before she moved out so I was able to help him with some of it. 
Three years later I can't imagine what she was thinking. Their sexual problems were hers because he's incredible in bed. I don't know what happened but it's her loss. 

Also my exfriend was married for 8 years, they had been together for 14. He had bipolar and was in and out of mental hospitals. They were best friends with my exh and I. 
My ex and I separated and I wanted a D. No cheating involved. He went to live with this couple. Two months later he doesn't come home one night. 
Next day he tells his wife he had a decision to make. 
Then he leaves and she finds a note saying he is leaving her for another woman, he apologizes and says he knows he is horrible. 
He moves in with a woman ten years younger who is the exact opposite of his wife. 

I tried to be a good friend to her and help her. Then within a month she started screwing my estranged husband. They are still together five years later. We are no longer friends

Her ex has two kids with the other woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

A friend of mine lived with her aunt.
Her aunt was dating someone in his 50's.
Successful business man.
My friend was 19 or 20 at the time.
Of course she ends up with aunts boyfriend.
Karma hit hard.

The guy lost his business, ended up moving out w my friend in a crappy apartment that she rented a room in. (they lived w my wife)

My friend ends up gaining 50 pounds or so.
Guy becomes a meth head.

Also, for the person who asked what happens to these "players"

I remember my psych prof. Telling the class he actually was part of a study on that type.

They either settled down early enough to meet a woman who they adore or continue being a ladies man into their old age.

In their older older age they too will
Eventually marry or get into a long term relationship w a beautiful woman. Usually young.
Unfortunately that woman cheats on them and treats them pretty bad. This is because they have never developed the tools needed to choose women beyond looks or ease of sex.

Still, some people will get hurt, some will hurt and the rest will have stories of others.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> What in peoples experience happens to these players?
> 
> Do they just go through life fvcking up peoples lives, do they get beaten up by angry husbands/boyfriends.
> 
> ...


Don't know this; never asked. I bet some do and some don't. I would think most would not or they would have quit long before. How do I know? I had a friend who was a womanizer. He knew others and I talked to them as well. I was looking to improve my chances at 'landing' a woman. I thought I would ask the men who found it easy.

Edit: It never worked for me. I got disgusted by the stories of broken hearts and couldn't force myself to try. Still trying to figure out if I made a mistake there. Kicks self in arse.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

I could make an entire thread of the following old HS friend and (ex) drinking buddy of mine, but I'll condense to just TWO of the best ones. Complete serial cheater since I met him age 15. D's first wife with his newborn son less than a year old (he was 30 at the time and cheated on her all the time before and after marriage) and marries a Bipolar nut job who spends the next 10 years doing to him what he did to all those women, and he was crushed by it !

The two stories : 1) We are all at a friends house party and it comes out later that at some point while we were all downstairs and outside, she took some guy up stairs and gave him a BJ, then came back to the party like nothing happened.

2) She eventually bails on him and shacks up with some drug addict in FL. He's trying to get her back, and she agrees to meet with him at the airport if he'll fly down. (forget which city). So he gets there and she is a no show, he does not know where they live, so he ends up stuck at the airport bar, finally gives up and flies back home. When he gets to the airport, he gets stop by security because they want to know why he did a same day round trip and never left the airport (this was post 9/11). He didn't get in trouble, but had to explain his story to them.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

A good friend's husband revealed his cheating the day she was starting chemotherapy for cancer. I think he wanted to unburden himself because there was the possibility she could die from her illness (she didn't). It was his second time cheating. She had forgiven him for another much shorter affair earlier in their marriage, and this second episode of cheating had gone on for 3 years undetected by her. He was a complete cake eater. Even after the devastating revelation, he wanted the marriage AND the girlfriend (OW) on the side.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

While I was stationed at Ellsworth AFB, in South Dakota, I was working with a poor guy who's wife refused to have sex with him. In fact, it had been two years since she'd had any sex with him. She claimed she was deathly afraid of getting pregnant again. They had two young girls at the time. He would babysit the girls while his wife went on GNOs all the time, even during the week. He never went out, never smoked, never drank. He was a very devoted father.

See where this is heading? Its a classic affair by the numbers by what we read here. 

So this guy goes ahead and gets a vasectomy to please his wife. He's the first guy at the time that I knew got one. So does his wife have sex with him? Of course not. So what does she do? She decides to move out because she allegedly wants her freedom. So she leaves him and her two daughters.

Come to find out of course, she'd been screwing half the guys in town on her GNOs. They ended up divorcing, while he remarried on the rebound. His XW ended up getting pregnant by one of her OM even before the divorce was over. So much for being deathly afraid of getting pregnant and wanting her freedom. :rofl:

Problem is, he wanted to get his vasectomy reversed. He only did it to please his WW. He got out of the Air Force shortly after, so I don't know what happened and if he was actually able to get it reversed or not.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

When I was 15, I became friends with a new girl in school. She was beautiful and very dear and we started spending a lot of time together. So, one day she asks if I want to sleep over & I agree. Then, she hesitates and says, 'Oh, I'd better find out if it's a Basil night or a Richard night.' Come to find out, her mother was having an affair with Richard and her father, Basil, was letting her 'test the waters to make up her mind.' One night, one of the men slept with her, in the marital bed with the kids down the hall & the next night, the other man would do it. They alternated this way until the mother decided that Richard had won the prize. 

Simple, right? This didn't seem to faze my friend at all. (She turned out just fine, I'm glad to say.)


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

A junior at work, came and confessed to me. He cheated on his pregnant wife, when she was in the final months. She was staying away and he felt the need to have sex with some other women. He says three times.
His wife smelt something, that he did something outisde the marriage.
I told him, she would eventually find out. He went away with shock in his face.


----------



## lewmin (Nov 5, 2012)

A few to add:

Fifteen years ago, I worked for a guy who was on his third wife. He is now on his fifth. He was a high level exec and also an alcoholic. He would get each wife a job at our company and shortly thereafter begin an affair with the youngest prettiest girl in the office, just out of college. He was about 50 years old at the time time. (The wives were closer in age to him). So he would have his wife and gf both working there. Sure enough, eventually, the wife would find out and the marriage would be over. He got transferred, but repeated the pattern with wife #4 and #5.

Woman I know got divorced about 10 years ago after 25 years of marriage. She has a very low self-esteem and really let herself go physically. Starts meeting men on dating sites. All the men completely exaggerate their credentials, and were all losers. In fact one guy (always unemployed) that she was seeing for 2 years, would sleep with her then shower and get dressed, leave her in bed, then go out to meet other women. Finally, she is so desperate to meet someone, she looks up old boyfriend from high school (40 years ago) and finds he is married and lives 5 miles away. The husband is a bum, has been married several times, and cheated on all his wives. Never working, and last job he got laid off for sexual harrassment. Meanwhile the wife is a VP or something at her company, and is going to school at night to better herself for the cheating husband and two kids. The husband spends his days at this woman's house.

Another woman I know had an eight year affair on her husband. The affair partner, also married, lived 1000 miles away, so periodically they would fly to meet each other (telling their respective spouses for business reasons). One day I see this woman, and she now has huge boobs. Her affair partner paid for and got her a boob job! The affair is now over, and the betrayed husband is dealing with a wife who got these new boobs.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

A couple was having sex in the front seat of his car on the parking lot of the Carter Carburetor plant in St. Louis (gone 30 years ago)....The husband looks up to see his wife standing about 20 yards in front of the car, aiming a 12 GA. shotgun at him.....

She pulls the trigger and all he sees is an orange ball of fire, and the windshield turning white......

Very light clay bird load, very small shot.....none penetrated the glass, but what an oh sh!t moment......

The same guy told me she fired several shots thru the bathroom door at him at their home, he was belly down in the tub and wasn't hit......

She finally nicked him in the shoulder a few months later and he got a divorce....And remarried her a few months after that......

This same woman would hit on ME...When H was working the opposite shift, even complained to management that I was RUDE to her when I turned her down....

I told them, I didn't want to scre_w this psycho b!tch as I was a married man, and didn't want to get shot at........She was at least 15 years older than me at the time...And had a face like a catchers mitt....

Luckily, EVERYONE knew she was a total nut case, and I never caught any heat from anyone over the incident...Only the fact that she was in the union kept her working there....

You just can't make this sh!t up....

the woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

My wife's GF's husband had 2 kids by a previous marriage, married my wife's GF, and had a little girl.....

Then cheated on wife's GF with a woman where they both worked....Divorced wife, moved in with other woman, who has 3 kids, and who lived across the street 3 doors down....His little girl, about 4 yo would stand in the front yard and cry because she could see "daddy" over there, but he wouldn't come home....

Then the dumbass marries the other woman, adopts her 3 kids...And within a year, she starts cheating and they get a divorce....

So now he is paying CS on his first 2 kids, his little girl with my wife's GF, and the 3 adopted kids from his 3rd EX......

Hows that for STUPID? Paying CS on 5 kids all 8 yo or younger.....Probably had to finance a pack of gum....30 year note on a 10 year old used pickup....

the woodchuck


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My Uncle (my dad's brother) came to live with us for a while when he was having a house built (he was not married). To make a long story short, when I was 12 years old, I heard my mother get up in the middle of the night. (My dad was not home by the way). When I didn't hear my mother get back in bed, I got up to see if she was okay (she had lots of health problems). What I found was, my mother in bed with my uncle. They both tried to downplay it, saying they were just talking (yeah right, with the lights off in the bed). It was devastating. My mother talked with me the next day and reiterated things weren't as they seemed, they were merely talking and that I shouldn't mention it to my dad because it would only cause problems. I never did tell my dad because I was afraid that he would have killed his brother and would end up in jail. My mother ended up getting addicted to pain killers and she divorced my dad after being married 45 yrs. She died a few years ago, a miserable lonely person. Oh, and my dad's brother married my mom's sister. God, this is so screwed up.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

The world is full of sick people:

A female friend of mine; She discovered her husband of one year was messing around on her. So, she went to a bar, picked up the bartender and had sex with him. When she got home, she seduced her cheating husband, had him go down on her, then had sex with him... Then asked him how he liked sloppy seconds. She moved out the next day and never looked back. Pure RA stuff.

Another from my wife’s grandmother. She divorced her first husband (wife’s mother from that marriage). Then she remarried. It was apparently pretty well known in the family that every Christmas, she’d give her ex-husband sex. Though the child wasn’t ever tested for paternity, that produced a kid; he looks nothing like her new husband, but everything like her ex. So her new husband raised this large family most of whom the kids weren’t his and at least one was produced through an ongoing long-term affair. He also knew she was doing this.

There was a story a few years back. A BH forced his wife to provide him hookers once a month for a year (the length of her affair). She had to watch and pay for the service. 

Another; A friend of the family was cheating on her husband. Eventually all was revealed. The AP divorced his wife and the two of them moved in together. Well, the BH and BW formed a bond going through that trauma together. They eventually married. And if the rumors are true, every year on DD, they mail a video tape of them having sex to their waywards (who recently broke up).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Racer said:


> A female friend of mine; She discovered her husband of one year was messing around on her. So, she went to a bar, picked up the bartender and had sex with him. When she got home, she seduced her cheating husband, had him go down on her, then had sex with him... Then asked him how he liked sloppy seconds. She moved out the next day and never looked back. Pure RA stuff.


Wow


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

A buddy of mine got married. His wife got pregnant and had a son by him. A few months later his wife got hooked on meth by her first cousin that was a drug dealer. He started using her for sex with drugs as payment. My buddy filed divorce and fought for custody. His now XW got full custody while he only got visitation. He fought for custody for two years. During this time his XW became a full blown drug prostitute. My buddy finally got custody after his XW got thrown in jail for drug possession.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's a sort of happy ending one (not really but...) a close female friend's husband was cheating for 15 years with many different women. She didn't find out until the end, and then found out about all the women all at once.

He begged for forgiveness and for her to stay with him.

She told him she could never trust him again. He begged for a chance still. She told him "ok get a tattoo of the word CHEATER on your thigh, so that if you are ever taking your pants off with another woman again she will know you are a CHEATER". 

And....he did it.

But she still left him.

He still has the tattoo.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

A friend of mine in high school had a buddy. He was crazy about this chick tabitha. Tabitha was probably the biggest wh*re in town. In high school she let half the football team run a train on her, after high school she was with different guys every other night on the party scene. This freind of mines buddy was so crazy about her, thought he could change her, he wanted to marry her, thought she was ready to settle down. Keep in mind (I kid you not) this chicks numbers was in the triple digits, over a hundred. She had the nerve to withhold sex when she was pissy about something, wouldnt do this or that. And this poor b*stard cant even walk to the store for a pack of smokes without running into 20 or so guys thats dropped loads in her. Of course he caught her cheating time and time again. And he couldnt take it anymore, he blew his brains out. Within 2 months she was back in the clubs going off with different guys like it was nothing.


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

Lordhavok said:


> A friend of mine in high school had a buddy. He was crazy about this chick tabitha. Tabitha was probably the biggest wh*re in town. In high school she let half the football team run a train on her, after high school she was with different guys every other night on the party scene. This freind of mines buddy was so crazy about her, thought he could change her, he wanted to marry her, thought she was ready to settle down. Keep in mind (I kid you not) this chicks numbers was in the triple digits, over a hundred. She had the nerve to withhold sex when she was pissy about something, wouldnt do this or that. And this poor b*stard cant even walk to the store for a pack of smokes without running into 20 or so guys thats dropped loads in her. Of course he caught her cheating time and time again. And he couldnt take it anymore, he blew his brains out. Within 2 months she was back in the clubs going off with different guys like it was nothing.


Ok that might be the most messed up thing I have ever heard...
I feel so bad for the guy...

Was something wrong in this girls childhood to make her that way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Lordhavok said:


> A friend of mine in high school had a buddy. He was crazy about this chick tabitha. Tabitha was probably the biggest wh*re in town. In high school she let half the football team run a train on her, after high school she was with different guys every other night on the party scene. This freind of mines buddy was so crazy about her, thought he could change her, he wanted to marry her, thought she was ready to settle down. Keep in mind (I kid you not) this chicks numbers was in the triple digits, over a hundred. She had the nerve to withhold sex when she was pissy about something, wouldnt do this or that. And this poor b*stard cant even walk to the store for a pack of smokes without running into 20 or so guys thats dropped loads in her. Of course he caught her cheating time and time again. And he couldnt take it anymore, he blew his brains out. Within 2 months she was back in the clubs going off with different guys like it was nothing.


This is one of the horror stories.


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

My aunt (mother's sister) married my uncle in the 1970s sometime when she had traveled from the Faroes to Denmark to go to nusing school. My uncle was a brilliant, kindly man that everyone adored. My aunt did not want to live in Denmark so after they married my uncle left Copenhagen and gave up his very lucrative job as a plant manager to move back to the Faroes with my aunt. He was hired by my mom's brother and learned to be a fisherman. All this so that my aunt would not be homesick. 

Fast forward to around 1992. My aunt and uncle had been married about 20 years and had a daughter -- my cousin. They were a closeknit family, and my aunt and uncle seemed to have a very loving and stable marriage. 

Enter my uncle's brother: a lowlife drifter who basically lived off the good graces of family and friends. He was the kind who had never kept a job, was always broke, aimless, with no direction. He was in his mid forties (a couple of years younger than my uncle). This brother was at the end of his rope, was basically homeless, so my uncle brought him to the Faroes and got him a job at a fish cannery and allowed him to live in a small cabin out behind their house until he could afford a place of his own. 

My cousin had been in England going to college and decided to fly home a couple of days early after taking her midterm tests. So she flies to the Islands, gets a taxi ride home in order to surprise my aunt, and walks in the front door unannounced. She saw no one downstairs but heard sounds coming from the upstairs bedroom. Thinking it was her mom and dad, she walked in the bedroom to surprise them but was met with an even bigger surprise: there was her mother, naked, on her back, getting plowed into by my uncle's brother. Apparently my uncle was out to sea fishing and had been gone for a couple days, so my aunt and the brother-in-law had decided to do a little "fishing" of their own. 

My cousin ran crying to my parent's house and told my my mother what had happened. She stayed there that night and the next morning went straight down to the docks to meet her dad and told him what her mother and uncle had been doing. According to my cousin, my uncle, being the stoic, stalwart Dane he was, simply walked into their house, walked right by his cheating wife without saying a word, packed his bags and flew back to Denmark never to return. Of course the POS brother had slunk away the moment he was caught the day before and no one ever saw him again either. 

That was back in '92 or so, and my aunt has lived alone since that time. Strangely, my uncle never divorced her. They are still legally married. However my uncle is now living in Denmark with a much younger woman than my aunt, and even has two teenage children by her. My aunt was eventually forgiven by her daughter and the rest of the family, but she is a hollow shell of her former self. She lives alone in that house by the sea, and last time I visited her she looked like a ghost. Very sad.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> A friend of mine in high school had a buddy. He was crazy about this chick tabitha. Tabitha was probably the biggest wh*re in town. In high school she let half the football team run a train on her, after high school she was with different guys every other night on the party scene. This freind of mines buddy was so crazy about her, thought he could change her, he wanted to marry her, thought she was ready to settle down. Keep in mind (I kid you not) this chicks numbers was in the triple digits, over a hundred. She had the nerve to withhold sex when she was pissy about something, wouldnt do this or that. And this poor b*stard cant even walk to the store for a pack of smokes without running into 20 or so guys thats dropped loads in her. Of course he caught her cheating time and time again. And he couldnt take it anymore, he blew his brains out. Within 2 months she was back in the clubs going off with different guys like it was nothing.


Dude, this guy must have been pretty messed up to even hook up with her in the first place.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

My wife an I got to know all the parents of the girls on my daughter's soccer team.

We were giving one young lady a ride to practice when we asked her how her Mom and "Dad" was doing. Turns out that her "Dad" was really her uncle and her mother had an affair with the biological father's brother while they worked at the same office.

After the divorce Mom and uncle "Dad" married and moved about 1,000 miles away from the area they grew up in.


----------



## bobbieb65 (Jan 24, 2013)

The husband has a childhood friend we'll call J who I finally met about 3yrs ago. I also know his wife K and the whole family including their parents and siblings. They are all very religious and attend church faithfully and J sees himself as being as close to an ordained priest as one could be. He also considers his marriage to K as the healthiest anyone could wish for and thinks as them as token role models as such. 

When our M hit the skids a few years ago, my H turned to J for some advice and this is when I met them. They all seemed nice and my H looks to J's dad as his 2nd father. We are invited to parties and even spend a holiday weekends with everyone. Then about a year later while my H was planning a vacation for us, J decided to invite himself and K along. No harm I thought because my H and gone on ski trips with J before, so I said okay.

So one evening while in the casino playing cards and drinking a lot, things got out of hand and we decided to leave and go to the pool before being asked to leave the casino. On the walk back to our rooms J suggested that it would be totally acceptable if K were to give oral sex to his BIL's or close friends such as my H and in return it would be okay for me to give him a BJ....really???? Mister WWGD is suggesting a W swap??? I just laughed because I thought he had to be joking, right?

We get changed and make our way to the pool. I grill my H to find out if he knew anything about this and has he gotten a BJ from K that I wasn't aware of, he said no and was just a shocked as I was. We get to the pool and he wants to talk to me. I look over at K and she's in tears. I go off with J, about 25' away in the same pool to find out WTF is going on and to pick his brain about my H's possible infidelity. 

After J figures out that we're not into swapping and I call him on it, he changes up and starts to tell me that the reason we are having problems is because I don't believe in God and we don't attend church. I got an hour lecture about how giving myself to the Lord would save my M...maybe he thought he was God that night:rofl:


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

TDSC60 said:


> My wife an I got to know all the parents of the girls on my daughter's soccer team.
> 
> We were giving one young lady a ride to practice when we asked her how her Mom and "Dad" was doing. Turns out that her "Dad" was really her uncle and her mother had an affair with the biological father's brother while they worked at the same office.
> 
> After the divorce Mom and uncle "Dad" married and moved about 1,000 miles away from the area they grew up in.


This stuff happens.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

darklilly23 said:


> Ok that might be the most messed up thing I have ever heard...
> I feel so bad for the guy...
> 
> Was something wrong in this girls childhood to make her that way?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didnt know the girl, she went to a different school, I didnt know allen either, the guy who killed himself. I'd seen him around, but didnt know him, he looked like any other dude, wasnt ugly,geeky or gross or anything. Mike said he had a thing for her for years. I dont know what his deal was, he knew who she was and what she was about, but wanted to marry her anyway, I dont get it either.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My boss and my coworker were best friends. My boss catches his own wife having an affair and divorces her. My coworker feels bad for him and invites him over everyday for dinner. Soon my boss and coworkers wife is having an affair together. Now for the karma train. Wait for it. My coworker did not believe in paying federal income taxes and after 10 or 15 years Uncle Sam wants his money. After intrest and penalties coworker owes hundreds of thousands of dollars to the IRS. Coworker and wife divorces, and Boss marries coworkers wife and presto Boss inherits half of coworkers debt to the IRS thru his marriage to coworkers wife. I love telling this story.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

At my mom's work (high school teacher) one of the female teachers several years ago, had an affair with the gym teacher who was also the football coach for the school. Real big womanizer apparently. 
Her husband found out, and blew his brains out. 
And that female teacher is still teaching somehow...Not quite sure how that works, but yea. 

I don't know if there is any karma in the story. The teacher that had the affair, didn't get fired, but did lose her husband. I wonder if she even cared, or if that fog blinded her to it. I'd be curious to see. 
As for the gym teacher, he transferred out. But he recently came back after the gym teacher they brought in to replace him retired. I believe he got divorced, and I don't know if he remarried or not. 


Then there is the one that is in my blood. 
My grandmother on my father's side had a very long affair, I believe over 6 years in length, with my grandfather's brother. And had two children with the man, my aunt, and my father. 
So my great uncle, is biologically, my grandfather, and my grandfather, is biologically, my great uncle. 
And it was a fairly obvious change. There were two children that are my grandfather's (grandfather according to law) and two children produced from the affair. 

As for how that mess came out:
Grandfather (bio-great uncle) died when my dad was 14. Alcoholic, bitter, and betrayed. 
Grandmother lived on to her 80's I believe, and died. I refuse to admit I am related to that woman. 
Great uncle, (bio-granddad) is long dead. He looked out for my dad a bit when he was alive. But from what I have been able to gather, abandoned and did not put much effort into raising him, or helping pay for his up bringing. 

The children:
The oldest, a daughter (from bio-great uncle) is dead. 
The next, a son (from bio-great uncle) is also dead. He was a great athlete and played baseball in college and could have gone pro, but got into drugs. Very hard drugs, and died at the age of 40-ish, looking like he was 60. 
My aunt married, got divorced, and no idea what happened. Had two daughters, and I wouldn't be surprised if one of them is the product of an affair, for they are polar opposites. One is short, was in shape (but has let herself go), very intelligent (but no street smarts what so ever), and blonde. A very negligent and absent mother, but a high powered lawyer. And I wouldn't be surprised if she is in a EA or a PA right now considering her 40th birthday party. The other is tall, overweight, caring, and brunette. A very good and loving single mother. 
And my dad...well let's not get into that...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Then there was the movie star turned governor and married to a celebrity who had an affair and kid with the ugly maid.

What a looser.


----------



## Enginerd (May 24, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Then there was the movie star turned governor and married to a celebrity who had an affair and kid with the ugly maid.
> 
> What a looser.



I have family in the film industry. Arnold has be screwing everything he could get his hands on for 30 years.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

What a f**ked up world - now wonder Billy Joel said "Honesty, such a lonely word, everyone is so untrue"


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Horizon said:


> What a f**ked up world - now wonder Billy Joel said "Honesty, such a lonely word, everyone is so untrue"


LOL. You gotta find another soul like you, and laugh about all the bs and be happy you two are not that way.


----------



## StandingInQuicksand (Jun 4, 2012)

I think my story is pretty fvcked up. WH picked my closest friend for his AP, proceeded to allow me to book a vacation with OW and her family, the grandparents, and OWH brothers and their family. Allowed her to provide me with advise and prescriptions for the female issues I started having due to his dirty dlck. Allowed us to spend a day at the beach with her sitting in between him and his close friend, OWH while we watched our kids play together. Had the nerve to receive naked pix of her via text while sitting next to me. Hooked up with her while I was in the hospital with our youngest child who'd had surgery. I could go on but now I'm feeling really plssed off.

This crap sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a cousin that married his son's X after they divorced. They divorced because the son found out that the child she bore was actually his dad's. He's such an efffed up mess that if he posted his story here, I'd probably ban him as a troll.


----------



## Julien (Mar 25, 2013)

Thound said:


> My boss and my coworker were best friends. My boss catches his own wife having an affair and divorces her. My coworker feels bad for him and invites him over everyday for dinner. Soon my boss and coworkers wife is having an affair together. Now for the karma train. Wait for it. My coworker did not believe in paying federal income taxes and after 10 or 15 years Uncle Sam wants his money. After intrest and penalties coworker owes hundreds of thousands of dollars to the IRS. Coworker and wife divorces, and Boss marries coworkers wife and presto Boss inherits half of coworkers debt to the IRS thru his marriage to coworkers wife. I love telling this story.


Let me get this straight: your boss is a sc*mbag who's having an affair with your coworker's wife and he gets half of your coworker's money on top of that?
What kind of karma bus is that?


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Julien said:


> Let me get this straight: your boss is a sc*mbag who's having an affair with your coworker's wife and he gets half of your coworker's money on top of that?
> What kind of karma bus is that?


I read that he gets half the coworker's DEBT on top of that, amounting to the hundreds of thousands.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

Julien said:


> Let me get this straight: your boss is a sc*mbag who's having an affair with your coworker's wife and he gets half of your coworker's money on top of that?
> What kind of karma bus is that?


He inherited half the debt that she owed from her husband's unwillingness to pay taxes. It wasn't money she had; it was money owed.


----------



## whowouldhavethought (Jun 15, 2013)

Thound said:


> My boss and my coworker were best friends. My boss catches his own wife having an affair and divorces her. My coworker feels bad for him and invites him over everyday for dinner. Soon my boss and coworkers wife is having an affair together. Now for the karma train. Wait for it. My coworker did not believe in paying federal income taxes and after 10 or 15 years Uncle Sam wants his money. After intrest and penalties coworker owes hundreds of thousands of dollars to the IRS. Coworker and wife divorces, and Boss marries coworkers wife and presto Boss inherits half of coworkers debt to the IRS thru his marriage to coworkers wife. I love telling this story.


Sorry, but this is a no go. Wife continues to have half the tax liability unless she can claim innocent spouse protection. But new husband does *not* become liable for wife's prior tax debt. By marrying someone with a massive tax liability you can protect your share of any refund by preparing the appropriate forms when filing your annual 1040.

WWHT


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I was living in an apartment complex and my neighbor who I was cordial with had a look on his face that indicated that he was really upset about something. Well he had reason to be. Him and his wife had recently had a baby. His wife took the baby monitor to another neighbors house so that he could hear her having sex. He awoke to the sounds of her banging some biker dude. She literally just didn't care. He was devastated. 

I saw him a few years later at a local watering hole. He had custody of his child and was doing well.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

A coworker had recently returned from her fathers funeral. We were having lunch so I asked her about it, how was family, so sorry for your loss etc. Her response was, "well, I have a much bigger family than I thought.".

When dad died both wives and their children showed up without any inclination the other existed. The man was a traveling salesman and split time between his two families. He died at about 75-80 years old in the mid 90s. Really strange story. Didn't think it prudent to probe for more detail but thought why the heck would anyone make that up?!?


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

I was driving to LA one day and was listening to a talk show and they had some young guy come on who told how he was newly married to a young wife and suspected she was cheating on him because she kept working late alot. So he decided to play sleuth and stake out her office to see if she really was working late. 

So the next time she called him and told him she would be late, he drove over and waited outside her office and watched her come out and get in her car at 5:00 p.m. He followed her from a distance and was surprised when she drove to his dad's neighborhood! She drove right up to his dad's house and let herself in with a key. He waited down the street and about a half hour later his dad shows up and goes inside the house. So this poor guy waits a little while, sneaks down the alley and goes in the back yard through the gate and up to the sliding glass doors at the back of the house. Through the kitchen he sees his wife, naked, gleefully riding his dad on the living room couch. 

I about drove off the road when I heard this story. And I don't think this guy was lying. He was very distraught while telling his tale and the radio host was at a loss as to what to tell this poor guy to do.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Woodchuck said:


> A couple was having sex in the front seat of his car on the parking lot of the Carter Carburetor plant in St. Louis (gone 30 years ago)....The husband looks up to see his wife standing about 20 yards in front of the car, aiming a 12 GA. shotgun at him.....


Ah, that reminds me of a story I know. It happened at a beer bash at work. 

The couple that both worked there had brought their camper and left it in the parking lot so they could sleep it off after the party. So the wife gets good and tipsy, and then slips off with her supervisor. Husband catches the two of them going at it in the camper. He jumps in the pickup, and drives off. He then backs up with the door against the wall of a building, then takes off. He ran down to the river and chucked the keys off a bridge.

They had to get a tow truck to move the pickup away from the wall to let the two of them out. 

Supervisor gets fired, wife gets a reprimand and husband gets a divorce and an out of court settlement.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Ovid said:


> A buddy of mine got married. His wife got pregnant and had a son by him. A few months later his wife got hooked on meth by her first cousin that was a drug dealer. He started using her for sex with drugs as payment. My buddy filed divorce and fought for custody. His now XW got full custody while he only got visitation. He fought for custody for two years. During this time his XW became a full blown drug prostitute. My buddy finally got custody after his XW got thrown in jail for drug possession.


I fully detest the child welfare system in our state. Very similar story with one of my daughter's classmates. Dad fought for sole custody and never won. Nothing wrong with dad... but mom was turning tricks in a one room apartment. She'd put a video on or have him sit in the hall. 

She ends up dying of an OD while he's there. Dad finally gets custody, but it's one effed up kid now.


----------



## TonyStark (Jul 4, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Number 3. Sad tho technically NOT infidelity.
> 
> Work friend of mine.
> 
> ...


Something similar happened to my brother and his then finance. She did the same thing the girl in our story did. My brother just proposed a month ago they both were about 22 at the time both of them fresh out of college. She told him what she was going to do. She and her boss at the time were both going on a business trip and that when it was going to start. She went in the trip and came back and a few weeks later she had a new promotion but no fiancé. My brother kicked her out and stared moving on but it messed him up big time he became a total player and womanizer. She didn’t end up to good either. So in the end both of them end up Fvcked up


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Then there was the movie star turned governor and married to a celebrity who had an affair and kid with the ugly maid.
> 
> What a looser.


I blame steroids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

TonyStark said:


> Something similar happened to my brother and his then finance. She did the same thing the girl in our story did. My brother just proposed a month ago they both were about 22 at the time both of them fresh out of college. She told him what she was going to do. She and her boss at the time were both going on a business trip and that when it was going to start. She went in the trip and came back and a few weeks later she had a new promotion but no fiancé. My brother kicked her out and stared moving on but it messed him up big time he became a total player and womanizer. She didn’t end up to good either. So in the end both of them end up Fvcked up


Have to wonder about the character of people like that. I worked at a company where cheating was rampant from the top down. I had several opportunities to cheat, especially on business trips, and through some act of god and a conscious, I never did. It was a toxic environment. On one business trip, there was an attractive married woman who I knew had a thing for me ... she went out drinking one night during the trip with the CEO of our company while I went back to my hotel room. Later that night the phone in my room starts ringing ... something told me not to answer. Sure enough the next morning I found out it was her, she was drunk and wanted to talk. Yeah, right. Later found out she had affairs with several people in the company, including a three-way with a husband/wife who worked at the same company. She got pregnant at one point and there was rampant speculation about whose it was.

Anyway, we had a marketing director who was notorious. I always found it odd that the only people who worked for him were beautiful young blondes. He always made sure that just one of them went along on business trips with him ... frequently to Vegas ... which was interesting in itself being that it was a state we did relatively little business in. God I hated this guy, he was such a slime. We had a young lady, beautiful and blonde who joined a different department. She was going through a divorce. She liked to go running over lunch break and he invited himself to go along. Sure enough they ended up sleeping together but he failed to mention he was married. He picked the wrong girl and when she found out, she notified his wife. He lost his marriage, his kids as well as his enormous house. He did not lose his job.

If anything like that happened at my current company, people would lose their jobs in an instant. Amazing to me what a difference the corporate culture makes.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I worked at McDonnell Douglas aerospace back in the 1960's. There was a supervisor, who kinda looked like Louie on taxi....Short stubby, balding....

He was always hitting on the women who worked for him.....One finally took him up on it...Drove to a corn field in his caddy convertible....During lunch break....

She said she wanted him to do her on the hood.....They climbed out of the car....Her saying hurry T**y...get your pants off....

He was sitting on the ground, as he pulled off his pants....She said let me fold them...took his pants, took his keys out, hopped in the caddy, and drove back to work.....Leaving Tony sitting bare a$$ed in the corn....

Back at the plant, she looked up T**y's boss who was also T**y's wifes' brother......Tossed him the pants, and keys, and said...Here ya go...T**y will be looking for these......

I worked with T**y and the girl, and know IT HAPPENED...

the woodchuck


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

Oooh, I'll play. My STBXH went from a somewhat normal married man to fire-breathing(not kidding,) polygamy loving, BDSM dominant who currently has one "slave" and is looking for more, watch out world, he's coming!!


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Full out slave? Not just a sub? WOW.

Never understood the mindset thar evenwanted to be a sub much less a slave.

Some of that advanced bdsm stuff.

T!t torture, humiliation, ugh!


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Full out slave? Not just a sub? WOW.
> 
> Never understood the mindset thar evenwanted to be a sub much less a slave.
> 
> ...


Yeah its freaky ****. They do whats called 24/7 slave which means you have to ask permission(the slave) to do anything, literally. Since he's a raging narcissist(f0cked up in so many ways) only these folks will touch him, normal people just run :rofl: 

And no I don't do BDSM, he decided he liked it when he tried it with the last wh0re he was cheating with, so it's his new thing. Hope someone makes the ball-gag too tight and they forget the safe word


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

The other day one of my friends told me this.

His wife's friend, one day came to home earlier than usual. Her husband was banging on the maid servant. In this part of the world, the maid stays with the family. 

The wife did not make any noise. She left quietly and came home at the normal time. She knew what happened. She called her brother and took the maid away and sent her to her come country.

Husband did not know what happened. A few days later the wife dropped a statement: I checked on that maid for AIDS. She tested positive!

The H had the shock of his life.

What I heard later is that the couple is on R now.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I think that the situations that affected me the most were the 'normal' ones, not the most dramatic ones. When I was young and just starting out in relationships, I was naive to cheating and I remember a few events that really affected me. As a young man, I remember being in disbelief at how easily 'nice girls' could cheat in extreme ways. Obviously males also cheat in extreme ways and girls also suffer greatly but from my perspective as a young man, it was a life learning experience to see how guys could be dealt such cruelty in relationships. Here's a couple that stick out in my mind:

1. I met a very sweet and nice girl in college and we soon were having full on sex. She loved it and we did everything. Never used condoms. She liked to be dominated and liked it a bit rough. I remember being intrigued at this shy girl's sexual adventurousness. Although initially I was just out for sex, I started to really like her and thought she would be a perfect GF. Yes, she was a 'perfect GF' but for someone else. i found out that she was involved in a very serious relationship with another guy. I had no interest in being an OM so it ended but when i saw them together when he came to visit her (holding hands, kissing, etc) I was in disbelief that such a 'nice girl' could do these things so easily with me and at the same time be so involved with him. I felt bad for him as he had no idea what his loving GF was up to behind his back.

2. In our young days, I took a friend to the house of a girl that I knew. One of her friends was also there with her. I was hanging out with the girl I knew watching TV and my friend went off to another room with the other one. This girl who went off with my friend had a very serious BF also from school. Soon we heard her screams of ecstasy and hard sex from the other room. My friend later told me that he had (with no protection) PIV sex, oral and anal sex during that hour or so that they were in the other room. I know it's true because this girl also told my friend (the other girl that I was with). I remember being blown away that this 'nice girl' who was somewhat shy and had no reputation for this could so very quickly and easily have done all these things with my friend who she barely knew. When I later would see this girl with her BF, I was in disbelief. Many people from school knew what she did but her BF had no idea what she had done.

In a way, I find it intriguing that some women can keep these secrets and how they can lead double lives - apparent prim and proper, faithful 'nice girls' but who can so quickly and easily do these kinds of things. Again, men are no different but I'm just speaking from my perspective as a guy.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

couple said:


> I think that the situations that affected me the most were the 'normal' ones, not the most dramatic ones. When I was young and just starting out in relationships, I was naive to cheating and I remember a few events that really affected me. As a young man, I remember being in disbelief at how easily 'nice girls' could cheat in extreme ways. Obviously males also cheat in extreme ways and girls also suffer greatly but from my perspective as a young man, it was a life learning experience to see how guys could be dealt such cruelty in relationships. Here's a couple that stick out in my mind:
> 
> 1. I met a very sweet and nice girl in college and we soon were having full on sex. She loved it and we did everything. Never used condoms. She liked to be dominated and liked it a bit rough. I remember being intrigued at this shy girl's sexual adventurousness. Although initially I was just out for sex, I started to really like her and thought she would be a perfect GF. Yes, she was a 'perfect GF' but for someone else. i found out that she was involved in a very serious relationship with another guy. I had no interest in being an OM so it ended but when i saw them together when he came to visit her (holding hands, kissing, etc) I was in disbelief that such a 'nice girl' could do these things so easily with me and at the same time be so involved with him. I felt bad for him as he had no idea what his loving GF was up to behind his back.
> 
> ...


Just wow


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

whowouldhavethought said:


> Sorry, but this is a no go. Wife continues to have half the tax liability unless she can claim innocent spouse protection. But new husband does *not* become liable for wife's prior tax debt. By marrying someone with a massive tax liability you can protect your share of any refund by preparing the appropriate forms when filing your annual 1040.
> 
> WWHT


It happened.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I knew a couple who were into an open marriage. They could each have other partners but only if they gave the other partner full details of what happened. 

I got the idea this was the husband's idea.

He had lots of APs. One day she was at a party and she offered herself to me. I really wanted her but I wasn't able to cheat. 

She ended up having sex with a man at the party. 

She told her husband as per their rules abd he went ape about her cheating on him. He physically assaulted her and she left him, fearing for her safety. 

She ended up living with the OM and last thing I heard they had got married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

A friend of mine had a dad who used drugs pretty heavily. When we were in high school, he bartered use of her body for drugs. She left home months before her sixteenth birthday.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

According to my WS spouse his Dad hooked up with his grandson's wife (my husbands nephew). My MIL has passed away by then, but the grandson and his wife had 2 kids and she left him to go off with my FIL who was not much to look at and drove a truck. Trashy wife took the kids and went on the road with with her "grandpa" by marriage. That lasted about a year. Her husband divorced her of course and now he is a druggy, thief, thug who does not work and has had a couple or three kids with other women he never supports. He may have turned out this way even if his trashy wife had not run off with his grandpa. Just sick.


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

Polly, I think there is a song about this story out there.
Wow...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

TCSRedhead said:


> A friend of mine had a dad who used drugs pretty heavily. When we were in high school, he bartered use of her body for drugs. She left home months before her sixteenth birthday.


We had a woman here go away for about 15 years for doing the same to her daughter. The girl was *13*.


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

After divorcing my stepdad, my Mom started an affair with the (married) guy she dated before she married my biological father. The affair has been going on for almost 30 years now. He never left his wife, still wears his wedding ring and has a second girlfriend on the side. My family has always been very supportive of my Mom's married boyfriend, treating him like a family member. 

My grandpa started a 10 year affair around the time I was born. He promised the OW to marry her as soon as his parents would pass away. He had 2 kids with the OW, which the OW's husband raised as his own, fully aware they were my grandpa's kids. Of course, grandma found out. She stuck with him and for reasons I will NEVER EVER understand, my entire family made grandma look like the bad guy because she could never "get over it", while grandpa was the hero. Disgusting!

Needless to say, I never told anyone in family of my affair. They would have done nothing but trash my husband and encourage me to keep cheating.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

the guy said:


> The most effed up sitch I am direct knowledge of is being married to Mrs. the_guy. LOL
> 
> I was shot once, in a fight, that was effed up!


I had several workplace F'ed up situations.....In fact the whole plant was F'ed up...

For example......

My boss was a workaholic...In two hours early every day, stayed over every night....

I was sitting in the office one day when a supervisor looking at personnel records said Holy crap...

*Here is an hourly person that is making more than I am......*

long story short...She was directly under my boss as a subordinate employee *and* in "the biblical sense"...

She was coming in two hours early, and leaving two hours late every working day.....She bought a brand new car with her "overtime" money....It was a *PROBE*...The car I mean...

This went on for years, guilty parties happily humping away at time and a half....

She got pregnant, and had a baby boy...At the company picnics she would walk him around, Short, Blond haired blue eyed replica of my boss, with her tall dark haired brown eyed hubby by her side.....

the woodchuck

Another supervisor came to out plant followed by rumors that he couldn't keep her hands off female employees....

True to form, he hooked up with a girl out in the factory, and suddenly she was a secretary.....Lets call her secretary 1.

Later a TEMP came in, a long lean blond bombshell....She told everyone who would listen that she would do ANYTHING to get on full time...Lets call her secretary 2

I was standing next to secretary 1 when a girl walked up and said the blond bombshell is in B*****s office, and she is ALL OVER HIM.....

Secretary stands bolt upright, and screams at the top of her lungs *"I worked too hard for my job and I'm not lettin that blond b!tch steal it"...*

She charges into B*****s office, in mid massage and it was a full fledged hair pulling contest.....With secretary 1 keeping her job....Secretary 2 finding out that temp MEANS temp...And B****Y getting fired for fraternizing.....


Shortly after that, I walked into a supervisors office, nice guy, looked like the second fiddle on Tool Time....

He looked at me and asked "have you heard any rumors about me"?... I said no and went about my business.....

He resigns the next day.....Seems two days earlier, His wife had unexpectedly gone home for lunch and caught him having sex with one of the plant engineers...A guy named Jim......Jim brazened it out and stayed, but tool time guy quietly divorced, and slipped out of town....


Another supervisors wife had a birthday, and her GF's hired some Chippendale type dancers...They had a great time, and when it was time for the wife to clean up after the party, she wasn't there.....

Ran off with one of the dancers, Husband later got divorce papers in the mail...


and then there was the engineer who got the babysitter pregnant, and after the blowup, his wife had her and the baby move in with them....The boy ate vallium like skittles...


and then the manager who got caught doing his secretary, and passed her down to his assistant, kind of like the Kennedy brothers did with MM...The assistant promptly got her pregnant, and his wife divorced him....


and then there was the manager who transferred in followed by his married GF, who had a do nothing job that paid $77,000 a year, followed by her husband...two years later she followed him to yet another company followed by her husband...She was paying his tuition, so he kept quiet and followed her anywhere....


And then there was the factory girl who had the REALLY nice bottom....The manager with the high priced GF liked her A LOT, and with a wave of his wand, she became a secretary...

It was a high profile job with the title "Document Coordinator"...In the QS9000 quality system everything had a number, sort of like mil. spec....Her job was to keep track of the numbers as they were assigned, and document whatever the numbers were assigned to.........

She was repeatedly getting part numbers totally scrambled....After a particularly egregious foul up, a line engineer stormed into her office, and yelled...."Why can't you get these numbers right? What the hell are you *dyslectic*?...To which the secretary with the really nice bottom replied....*YES*....

But it was *REALLY* nice.....

This and more all took place over a relatively short period of time in a little $8,000,000 a year plant in the middle of a cotton field, in small town Arkansas....

You just can't make this stuff up....Kinda makes you wonder how they had time to make anything....


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> .Kinda makes you wonder how they had time to make anything....


Looks like they were making babies.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

There was a teacher in my high school, an older gentleman who taught history and was the coach of the girl's volleyball team. This guy was not well liked by the students and was considered something of a pushover. So we were shocked when this nerdy man caught and married one of the school's secretaries: a good looking middle age lady who was popular with the kids and had the body of a woman half her age. All the teenage boys, including myself, thought she was hot as a pistol. 

They seemed to have a good marriage. But as I progressed through high school I heard rumors and whispers that this secretary had an appetite for teenage boys, and several senior boys were going around bragging that she promised to give each one a "birthday present" when he turned eighteen. 

Well I was never promised such scratchhead, but a couple years after I graduated I heard through the grapevine that this teacher had discovered his wife was having a PA with one of the students who had just turned eighteen and had graduated a few months before. The teacher left the house and disappeared. Three days later the deputies found him dead in a motel room, hanging by his neck from a doorknob.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> There was a teacher in my high school, an older gentleman who taught history and was the coach of the girl's volleyball team. This guy was not well liked by the students and was considered something of a pushover. So we were shocked when this nerdy man caught and married one of the school's secretaries: a good looking middle age lady who was popular with the kids and had the body of a woman half her age. All the teenage boys, including myself, thought she was hot as a pistol.
> 
> They seemed to have a good marriage. But as I progressed through high school I heard rumors and whispers that this secretary had an appetite for teenage boys, and several senior boys were going around bragging that she promised to give each one a "birthday present" when he turned eighteen.
> 
> Well I was never promised such scratchhead, but a couple years after I graduated I heard through the grapevine that this teacher had discovered his wife was having a PA with one of the students who had just turned eighteen and had graduated a few months before. The teacher left the house and disappeared. Three days later the deputies found him dead in a motel room, hanging by his neck from a doorknob.


Teacher and Mother-of-two Fired for Sex with Student


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

I know it sucks compared to Woodchucks


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Best friends MIL revealed that her ex-husband came home when he was a child and found his parents having sex with another couple from up the street. MIL also confessed that her ex-husband demanded sex every night and raped her on many occasions - including anally most times.

MIL's son used to have to listen to this nightmare from the next room. His sisters knew nothing about it. He wanted to kill his father but he was just a boy. MIL's son, now middle aged, has multiple addictions.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> I know it sucks compared to Woodchucks


This gal at my school wasn't that dumb. I think she waited for the boys to turn eighteen and graduate before she did the nasty with them .


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

tom67 said:


> I know it sucks compared to Woodchucks


It seems there was a never ending series of affairs at that place. I heard a clean room tech telling a co worker how her affair started...Without any concern whatsoever about who heard....

Her husbands best friend was staying with them for a while, and she said the bathroom door was open when he stepped out of the shower....

She said when she saw him naked she knew "I just HAD to have me some of that"....And she did, and hubby found out, and he kicked best friends a$$, and now best friend and cheating wife are married......



Then there was the guy in payroll...He handled all vacation paperwork, and it was great till a line supervisor realized some of the assembly line girls were getting an AWFUL lot of vacation days....

A little investigation uncovered that to get a day off with pay, all a gal needed to do was engage in a little after work sex with the payroll clerk...Bye Bye payroll clerk....

Then there were the mysterious phone sex calls being charged to the company...No one got caught till $450 dollars worth of charges were made on a holiday when there was only one person in the plant.....Bye Bye security guard, after paying $1800 in restitution for his entertainment......

And then there was the HR manager, who gave all the salaried employees a lecture and slide show on the dangers of unprotected sex, and how to avoid HIV....Who within 2 months was pregnant by her BF from having "unprotected sex"...

Some things weren't F'ed up, so much as funny...There was a good looking single girl on one of the lines, I was standing nearby when she saw a friend of mine, also single, walk by......

She said to the girls next to her that she would like to "eat that like a big old popsickle"......Well shortly thereafter, the did hook up.....

It must have been an epic coupling...It became a ritual for everyone to watch them walk in the plant every morning.......

They would walk in together looking progressively worse, and worse, till it got to the point that we were worrying about their health....

In the later days of their short relationship, they looked like refugees or prisoners of war...Ragged, gaunt, and totally exhausted....I think they knew it was break up or die, and they finally split on good terms....

This same guy had previously dated an oft married secretary...They had agreed to disagree, and hadn't dated, while she went through two husbands....

She walked in to the office one day, announced she was again a free woman, looked at my friend and said....LUNCH?.....

A Vietnamese guy, with a sketchy grasp of english looked at me and said....

"Oh sh!t C****r is going to fvck C****e again"......

I laughed till I thought I would never breathe again....

the woodchuck


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

My Uncle's best friend is not the father of any of his 4 children, and only two of said four children are full siblings. Three fathers all together.

There are no words.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I know of a situation where a guy was serial cheater and while his wife lay in bed dying- he was out cheating. He got family members to come over and sit with her so he could "go to work" or "get a break from caring for her". Now that displays no heart or soul - oh and he married his mistress not long after his wife died.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Teacher and Mother-of-two Fired for Sex with Student


Ha, that's where I went to high school and I also lived one street up from where she lived.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

3putt said:


> Ha, that's where I went to high school and I also lived one street up from where she lived.


Wow! Have you heard has Joe divorced her? When is the trial I can't find anymore updates.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Wow! Have you heard has Joe divorced her? When is the trial I can't find anymore updates.


Oh, I don't live there any longer. Don't know these people from Adam's housecat.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

3putt said:


> Oh, I don't live there any longer. Don't know these people from Adam's housecat.


Gotcha!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

tom67 said:


> Wow! Have you heard has Joe divorced her? When is the trial I can't find anymore updates.


With all the female teacher- student stories floating around out there (and there seem to be so many it makes my hair curl), I'm surprised to have not seen that scenario here.

Maybe it's a matter of it being such an absolute deal-breaker for your average husband that he doesn't even need advice or validation for his decision.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

GTdad said:


> With all the female teacher- student stories floating around out there (and there seem to be so many it makes my hair curl), I'm surprised to have not seen that scenario here.
> 
> Maybe it's a matter of it being such an absolute deal-breaker for your average husband that he doesn't even need advice or validation for his decision.


Hopefully a troll isn't following this thread, otherwise that will be the next JB100 original.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Hopefully a troll isn't following this thread, otherwise that will be the next JB100 original.


Yea she'll lock him in the shed again.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a history teacher when I was 16 in high school who I (now) know woulda taken my virginity. She was pretty hot, just divorced, and loved to hold hands...??? 

Wish she woulda, in retrospect. 

Here's an effed up situation which will validate why I say "wish she woulda..."

Lost my virginity at the ripe old age of 19 to a gal who became my first wife. Turns out I was her second man of the day. How special is that?


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> I had a history teacher when I was 16 in high school who I (now) know woulda taken my virginity. She was pretty hot, just divorced, and loved to hold hands...???
> 
> Wish she woulda, in retrospect.
> 
> ...


At 15 I lost my virginity to a 19 yo. Later she brought another girl around for threesomes, which I wasn't interested in. I was going out with her for several months before finding out I was the OM in her relationship.


----------



## RaisedGarden (Oct 24, 2012)

Here's a little ditty,

When I was in high school I was dating a girl who was 2 grades below me. During the summer break she went to stay a family members beach house with her mother, mother's close friend(MCF), MCF's Son and Daughter, and MCF's Daughter's Boyfriend. 

Girlfriend was away for a month, calling me every day telling me how much she missed me......

She returned home a week early and I got a phone call from my gf's mom saying she had something very important to talk to me about and needed to see me right away. My first thought was the the mom knew that me and her daughter were doing the dirty. So I was Sh**ing bricks when I went over the house. 

So I walk into the house awaiting the guillotine, and the mother proceeds to tell me in glowing terms how much her and her husband liked me as their daughters boyfriend. So with that she tells me "Her daughter has done something they are not proud of, and I can take the information and do what I must."

So apparently the MCF walked in on my then girlfriend with her legs in the air getting drilled by the MCF's daughters boyfriend. Packed up her two children, left the boyfriend behind, and got out of dodge. This action strained the relationship so much that the two women stopped talking for years. 

Fast Forward I broke up with the girl on the spot, and I heard back years later that she decided to come out of the closet at her father's funeral.(ps. not the first girl I dated that changed teams after I dated them) Real winner there, but then again that's what highschool romance is all about.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

My paternal grandmother ran off with another man and completely abandoned her family.

My dad was 2, and his brothers were 3 and 1. She never saw her son's again until they were in their 20's when she attempted to reconnect. 

I think my uncles were able to eventually make their peace with her and find some kind of relationship with her. My father never forgave her.

I met her one time as a kid when we went back east on a family vacation. She came up to my Dad's uncle's house (the one who finished raising the boys after my Grandfather died in a boating accident when my pop was 15) while we were visiting. My Dad didn't talk to her.

Four years later, when she was dying of cancer. I remember she called begging my Dad to come visit her and forgive her before she passed. He didn't go, and just told her to not worry about him but focus on herself since she had so little time left.

My Grandmother's two brothers, who my Dad was very close with, refused to ever speak to her again while any of them lived.

My Grandmother suffered all this fall out over the course of the rest of her life, all for a POS that left her within a couple of years of her leaving her family.

I often wonder how many of the WS we read about here are gonna be looking back on what they did to their families and the relationships they have permanently lost because of a temporary case of romantic butterflies.

Like my Grandmother, they may end up dying virtually alone and depressed.

So sad.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> My paternal grandmother ran off with another man and completely abandoned her family.
> 
> My dad was 2, and his brothers were 3 and 1. She never saw her son's again until they were in their 20's when she attempted to reconnect.
> 
> ...


The affair maybe temporary but the effects last a lifetime.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Ovid said:


> At 15 I lost my virginity to a 19 yo. Later she brought another girl around for threesomes, which I wasn't interested in. I was going out with her for several months before finding out I was the OM in her relationship.


Oh I forgot to mention it was Valentine's Day. Guess she was just "making the rounds."


----------



## BWBill (Jan 30, 2013)

_Originally Posted by whowouldhavethought 
Sorry, but this is a no go. Wife continues to have half the tax liability unless she can claim innocent spouse protection. But new husband does not become liable for wife's prior tax debt. By marrying someone with a massive tax liability you can protect your share of any refund by preparing the appropriate forms when filing your annual 1040._

Marital income is shared and used to satisfy the debts of both spouses. Absent a pre-nupt, so can marital assets.

This is a problem with the younger generation because the large student loan debts that many have incurred discourages marriage partners.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

RaisedGarden said:


> Here's a little ditty,
> 
> When I was in high school I was dating a girl who was 2 grades below me. During the summer break she went to stay a family members beach house with her mother, mother's close friend(MCF), MCF's Son and Daughter, and MCF's Daughter's Boyfriend.
> 
> ...


Yeah, back when I was a teenager there was a girl in my neighborhood who had a crush on me. I "sort of" had a girlfriend at the time and I was enamored with her but things were rocky. My mom mentioned that she thought the girl in my neighborhood was much cuter and didn't understand why I wasn't interested in her ... yeah, thanks mom. I don't know, something just was a little off with her. Fast forward to college, I come home over a break and a friend of mine sets me up with this same girl from my neighborhood. I see her and she is stunning ... absolutely beautiful. I was floored. We dated for a while until one day me and my friends were supposed to meet some people at a motel for a party, we walk in and she was there with her legs in the air getting pounded ... ouch. Note: She had the nerve to get pissed at ME, lol ... for what? Interrupting? Honestly, I had the feeling it was a setup ... I was supposed to walk in on them ... they knew when we were supposed to be there. Anyway, fast forward to a few years ago and I look her up ... oh yes, she has definitely changed teams.

Austin Powers "that's a man baby" - YouTube


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sheriff's deputy arrested for pistol-whipping his father when he caught him having sex with his wife in their son's bedroom

Read more: Utah sheriff's deputy arrested for beating his father after 'catching him having sex with his wife in son's bedroom' | Mail Online


----------



## Singledude21 (Feb 21, 2013)

My uncle caught my aunt at her OM's house coming out. Asked her what the hell she was doing there, and she told him none of his damn business. They got a divorce. Aunt brought OM to live with her in my grandmother's house, grandmother obviously didn't like this. Grandma makes it obvious for weeks she's uncomfortable with this stranger living in her house who doesn't even greet or talk to her coming in and out.

One night, grandmother calls my mother and while on the phone, confronts aunt and OM again. Phone drops and my mother instantly panics. We all go and race to my grandmother's house at 100 mph. Get there and my mother and aunt (sisters) get into it, and start fighting. While OM tries to get my mother off of her, he accidently (or as I see it sneakily) goes and elbows my mother in the face.

Then my stepdad (54), my brother (15 at the time) and I (20 at the time) proceed to beat the living f#%k outta him. Dad holds him and my bro and I go Rocky on his ass, lightin him up. Afterwords police come and break it up. Ask who's the rightful owner of the house and that they have the right to have whoever they wanted escorted out. Grandmother instantly pointed to my aunt and the OM. Police carried their sorry asses out and gave me props for whoopin his ass after we told the story in full.

Nowadays, I don't see my uncle as much as a should, but still visit him about once every 1-2 months. He's single, was dating someone but since they're both in their 50s, she's ready to commit. My uncle is scarred after this, so he understandably breaks up with her. So he's pretty much living a bachelor life. Its cool as hell for a guy my age cause he has all kinda cool stuff there like a bunch of electronics. But you can tell he wishes he still had the family he did.

Luckily, EVERYONE on this side of the family has his back and on his side. Still talks to everyone and everything. I've told him that I know he has feelings for her still, but told him don't ever give her sorry selfish ass a chance if she ever comes crawling back, and this is my aunt by blood btw.

This was about 3 years ago, and one of the main reasons that found me to this site. As some of you know by reading my post and threads, I'm young and only 23. But cheating is one of my biggest fears and one of the reasons I refuse to get close to women like they have wanted me to. I keep it at having fun and that's it, no getting serious anytime soon. And when I do, I use the knowledge I gain here everyday to be on my sh%t, so I can read the cheater script like the back of my hand if that day ever comes.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

SD,

Don't be too afraid. There are many many beautiful women out there who are truly good people. There is no rush either. You will never know what you have, but if you treat her right and she treats you right, you could have something wonderful. Good luck to you brother.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> What in peoples experience happens to these players?
> 
> Do they just go through life fvcking up peoples lives, do they get beaten up by angry husbands/boyfriends.
> 
> ...


One or two of them have run into me.....

They have never been the same.

I really enjoyed humiliating them in front of onlookers.

Sometimes they never jumped and I just punished them verbally, some jumped and having their faces given a dirt massage did wonders for their attitudes.

I used to be a really bad guy in some ways, one guy, I seduced his girlfriend, didn't hide it, did it at a party with all his friends watching me take her into the "room". 

I slept with her all night and she asked me to take her away.

In the morning her boyfriend woke us up...:FIREdevil::FIREdevil::FIREdevil:

I proceeded to humiliate him in front of everyone and he discovered he was plan B.

The funny thing is after these guys were "humbled" some of them actually got their girls.

In a way, maybe I did them a service.:scratchhead:


----------



## 12345Person (Dec 8, 2013)

In 2006 my XH was having an affair with OW. I came home and found them ****ing. We divorced and he married OW in 2012.

In 2009, XH started reaching out to me. We talked a lot, hung out, and you can pretty much guess what happened.

I hated the OW, and wanted to get revenge. I used to be a pretty good person, but her stealing my XH made me into a hateful, cynical person. I planned out sexual acts with XH that would be the most hurtful if the OW found out. I was intentionally doing this to hurt her and to feel like I had upped her. A very psychopathic time in my life.

She never found out.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Anonymous Person said:


> In 2006 my XH was having an affair with OW. I came home and found them ****ing. We divorced and he married OW in 2012.
> 
> In 2009, XH started reaching out to me. We talked a lot, hung out, and you can pretty much guess what happened.
> 
> ...


I bet you are still a pretty good person maybe bordering on wonderful. This is a new year sister. God has big plans for you so you better get started and make the most of it! Happy New Year!


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

My father-in-law was doing some carpenter work on his neighbors house.His 13 yo daughter went to tell her dad that mom had lunch ready and saw her dad F**ing the neighbor woman.Her dad came home crying like a baby.

I know cheating is not justified but at the time my MIL was mean ugly and weighed about 350lb.


----------

